# Tau Army from the Au'taal sept.



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

These have been finished since new years eve, but i've only just got round to taking a quick snap of the force. 

I started the force in 2006 and painted a XV8 commander and an XV88, 8 gun drones and 10 fire warriors. I gave the commander and XV8 away to a couple of mates. But at the beginning of summer 2007 I planned to attend conflict south with my tau and painted 30 fire warriors and a new shas el in 11 days.

The rest of the force (3 hammerheads, stealths, 6 xv8s) were painted during December 2007 and took 21 days.

So here it is.









I loved painting these, so i'm expanding to 2000pts straight away.


----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Excellent stuff. I like the commanders pose and the way you painted the sheild.


----------



## ACoz (Oct 23, 2007)

Very, very nice.


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

I particularly like what you have done with the lights. It's something I've been giving some thought myself and it's good to see an example of it done this well.


----------



## rVctn_Khaiyn (Dec 1, 2007)

Very clean, smooth paintjob.

I agree that the lighting effect is particularly good. All around nice work!


----------



## Warpath (Nov 27, 2007)

This is excellent work mate its such a joy to see a fully painted army to such high standards. I like the pose you have your commander in, it gives him purpose.

Look forward to seeing more of your work.


Warpath


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

wow they're green:shok:. nicely painted love the suits


----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

na they're graveyard earth (or just earth as i use vallejo). They're highlighted a little lighter.

Only green is the sept markings.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

you are very talented! i might have to go to lakeside sometime to see this army in real life...


----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

cccp said:


> you are very talented! i might have to go to lakeside sometime to see this army in real life...


Tomorrow night i'm taking them. Although i'm hoping to get a game in against Jezladwith my nidzilla. Going to give his GT list a practice run against 9 monsterous creatures (red terror from GW site is the 9th TMC - takes up a FA choice).


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Very very nice. I love the poses for the suits and how you have the shield on the Commander glowing from the inside. From one Tau player to another: top notch!


----------



## DeusMortemEst (Dec 14, 2007)

Wow, that looks great. Love the poses and paint jobs. 

If you are planning to expand it, you could really need some Kroot. You might have problems fighting close-combat assault forces.


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

Those look awesome :shok: just plain awesome :shok:


----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the great comments. Glad you like them.

Used them for the first time last night against Infantry heavy eldar (2x units of 20 Guardians, 10 Scorpians, 5 reapers, 6 rangers, avatar and wraithlord)

He chose board edge and won the roll for first turn.

On his first turn he killed enough to make a unit of fire warrriors run off the table. I retalliated by murdering his wraithlord with 3 hammerheads. 

2nd turn more fire warriors fell, and i killed 4 scorpians and a few guardians (really poor show for me that turn, couldn't get the to hit rolls, and he was making some amazing saves).

3rd turn, he made the 2nd fire warrior squad run off the table. Some incoming Eldar missile launcher shots at my hammerheads failed to scratch them. I turned my hammerheads to his avatar and blew it to pieces in a single turn. 8 more guardians fell to a handful of rapid firing FW. Scorpians on the flank were getting dangerously close. 


Turn 4. He targetted the rapid firing firewarrior with his guardian shuriken catapults and killed one. Battlesuit died to darkreapers. He hit and glanced a hammerhead, shaken result. He charged the firewarriors and beat them but they held. I responded by killing more scorpians and guardians, and charging my battlesuit commander into combat to give my FW a better leadership. Drawn combat.

End of the game I lost 2 and a half fire warrior units (around 300pts), he lost the avatar, the wraithlord, scorpians and 2 units of guardians under half strength.

Was a tough game and he had the better deployment side. Stacks of terrain on the board, my fire warriors struggled to make an impact on the game due to zero firelines. markerlights were rubbish in 3 turns out of a potential 12 shots I managed to get 2 markerlight hits.

Overall a good army and even though it was going against me (deployment, terrain and going second) they proved a solid force.


----------



## Loran (Dec 20, 2007)

Looks great. The clean painting-style works really well on armoured models, like Tau or Marines.

And I love the lighting 

- Loran


----------

